# Prayers Please



## FishingFrank (Oct 30, 2006)

Hello all you Prayer warriors,

I need your Prayers please, it has been a long time since I have been on 2cool but everytime I've ask for your help all you wonderfull Christians have been there for friends and family in need.

My Sister inlaw *Joan Corder *has pancreatic cancer, caught in the late stages. Joan is a wonderfull christian that means the world to all of her family. I have faith in Prayer and yours would be appreciated.

Your Brother in Christ

Pat Corder


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Joan will be emembered in our prayers


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Prayers sent to Joan and family.GOD BLESS.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent. CF?


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Prayers sent to Joan and family.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## SP (Sep 28, 2006)

Prayers sent!


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

I will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## hi2utoo (Dec 4, 2005)

The power of Prayer along with out total Faith in the Lord Jesus can bring us what may seem like miracles but is just a act of our Faith in Him. We can thrive in comfort to know that we all will spent eternal life with the Lord together.

God Bless and our Prayers go out to Joan, Family and Friends.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Prayers on the way for Joan's healing and comfort.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Prayers For Joan ,her Family And Friends
Keep The Faith And God Bless


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

Sorry to hear about this Pat. Joan will be in my prayers. 

God Bless,
Trudy


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Will pray for God's blessings on Joan and her family.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Heavenly Father,

Thank you for the opportunity to pray for others. I ask you to be with Joan and her family in a special way. Display your healing power in her body by casting out all cancer cells. Let her continue to live and to show your love and mercy to others around her. Restore her strength and good health.

I ask these blessings for Joan and her family in the name of your precious Son Jesus, whose birth we proclaim at this time of year. Amen.


----------



## jpcstock2 (Dec 29, 2005)

Prayers sent


----------



## FishingFrank (Oct 30, 2006)

*Wonderfull Christians*

I just wanted to thank each and every person on 2cool for your Prayers and give you the best update that I have.

Joan and my brother Doyle live in Dallas and it has been hard to speak to anyone due to circumstances. I do know that Joan had started her chemo last week.

I ask all of you *wonderfull Christians *to continue Praying for her and family.

I am on the road quite often due to my work schedule and can't respond to e-mails as often as I would like, but I'm hear for all of you aswell. So if you ever need my help or support don't hesitate to call.

Thanks again your Brother in Christ

Pat Corder

Cell *281-732-1726*


----------



## Dennis Phillips (Dec 2, 2006)

I believe in Prayer too.Consider her Prayed for.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I prayed for her a minute ago. May God bless and heal her and those around her.


----------

